# BIOS lässt sich nicht öffnen



## JulianBildner (21. Mai 2016)

*BIOS lässt sich nicht öffnen*

Hallo! Ich wollte gerade ins BIOS gehen, aber es lässt sich nicht öffnen... kann mir wer helfen? Standard taste is del (entf) geht aber nich, hab auch schon einige andere ausprobiert.
Mainboard: asus p7p55d Windows 10


----------



## Saguya (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: BIOS lässt sich nicht öffnen*

Meistens ist auch die Taste F2 für das Bios.
Aber ich nehme einfach mal an, das FastBoot angeschaltet ist, helfen würde einfach mal kurz die Platte vom Strom Stecker zu ziehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: BIOS lässt sich nicht öffnen*

Hm hast du irgendwas im Bios geändert und das Hackbrett funktioniert gleich vom Start an? Schon mal versucht das Bios zu resetten per Jumper oder durch die Entnahme der Batterie ( Stecker ziehen, Batterie raus und den Power Knopf mehrfach betätigen und danach alles zurück bauen )?


> Standard taste is del (entf)


Für das Bios ist es richtig


----------



## Abductee (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: BIOS lässt sich nicht öffnen*

Du wirst nicht ins Bios kommen weil sich dein Windows nicht komplett runterfährt.
Seit Win 8 legt sich Windows nur schlafen wenn du es beendest.
Öffne CMD als Admin und gib ein:
powercfg -h off


----------



## Chimera (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: BIOS lässt sich nicht öffnen*



Saguya schrieb:


> Meistens ist auch die Taste F2 für das Bios.
> Aber ich nehme einfach mal an, das FastBoot angeschaltet ist, helfen würde einfach mal kurz die Platte vom Strom Stecker zu ziehen.



Das P7P55D ist noch ein old school Brett, da hat man weder UEFI noch Fast Boot oder sonstiges Win8-Zeugs drauf  Asus gab das Brett damals nicht mal als "Windows 8 Ready" an, obwohl es wahrscheinlich schon ginge, aber auch treibermässig hat es Asus da halt auch auf ein minimales Minimum beschränkt (und will so wohl den Kunden zwingen was neues zu kaufen).


----------



## JulianBildner (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: BIOS lässt sich nicht öffnen*

Danke für alle antworte, habs inzwischen, hab einfach mal die Batterie raus und wieder rein und die Tastatur vorne eingesteckt da die USB ports als erstes geladen werden. Dann hats funktioniert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: BIOS lässt sich nicht öffnen*

Na dann haben sich die paar Zeilen ja gelohnt


----------

